# OPINION "COMPLETE GREEN SCREEN WIZARD PORTABLE STUDIO PACKAGE"



## trujillo1980 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi everyone, I got a portrait photo studio, I want to turn it digital studio.
Can you take a look of "COMPLETE GREEN SCREEN WIZARD PORTABLE STUDIO PACKAGE" on this link http://cart.owens-originals.com/GREEN-SCREEN-WIZARD-PORTABLE-STUDIO-PACKAGE-1-p/gswstd1.htm 

I'm open to opinions and advice....thank you in advance....


----------



## tirediron (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks like junk to me.  A good rule of thumb is:  If it bills itself as professional gear using the words "pro", "professional" or similar, it almost certainly isn't!


----------



## KmH (Oct 23, 2012)

That looks to be overpriced by about $400 to me.

They leave out a lot of information.

Continuous lights don't work very well for photographing people. I saw no specifications.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 23, 2012)

HOLY SH!T is that over priced! It's continuous lights, you can light products up with it but not people. It's not enough light to use a fast shutter speed even at a very high ISO. 
First be very aware that green screen and digital backdrops are HARD AS HELL to do. 
Here, order these:
Background stand and green screen $134.95 free shipping
Two GOOD strobes and modifiers $369.97 free shipping
Software and backgrounds and a 5x7 green screen $64.95

10x better lights, total of $569.87


----------



## jerrykraus (Oct 24, 2012)

Vu-Pro Fluorescent continuous light kit,   That is what is included.    

STAY CLEAR!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 24, 2012)

call Sanford and Son


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 24, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> HOLY SH!T is that over priced! It's continuous lights, you can light products up with it but not people. It's not enough light to use a fast shutter speed even at a very high ISO.
> First be very aware that green screen and digital backdrops are HARD AS HELL to do.
> Here, order these:
> Background stand and green screen $134.95 free shipping
> ...



green screen backgrounds aren't too terribly difficult.  there is a plugin for photoshop that makes selecting and replacing the green screen pretty easy. 
all you really have to do is get the actual portrait shot right. 
we don't really get much call for the green screen, but every so often someone wants some crazy background. we use a pair of sb700's on stands with umbrellas though, not continuous lights.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 24, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> ...green screen backgrounds aren't too terribly difficult. there is a plugin for photoshop that makes selecting and replacing the green screen pretty easy....


IF it's lit correctly.  If not...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 24, 2012)

?


----------



## CCericola (Oct 24, 2012)

Green screens are ok for video but suck for still photography. You have to light your background evenly and there will still be a green cast in hair and edges of skin that have to be corrected. If you want to swap backgrounds I suggest a white or gray background. Using photoshop to replace the background is really easy.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 24, 2012)

tirediron said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > ...green screen backgrounds aren't too terribly difficult. there is a plugin for photoshop that makes selecting and replacing the green screen pretty easy....
> ...



well, that IS why i mentioned you have to get the shot right... animals can be the hardest. or long wavy hair. sometimes the program has a hard time separating the green from light fur.  you also have to be more aware of clothing colors.


----------

